# How many times can you be reinstated by UBER after a ban?



## north_of_border (Aug 27, 2016)

If you get lower than 4.6 rating, Uber bans you from its App.
You can take a 1 day class and get back in, as i understand.
but how many times can you take that class and start driving again?...1?..2?...3?... more times?

whats the point after which Uber says, your banned for good. good bye.

how many times can you be banned due to ratings and be able to drive Uber again in the future?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

north_of_border said:


> If you get lower than 4.6 rating, Uber bans you from its App.
> You can take a 1 day class and get back in, as i understand.
> but how many times can you take that class and start driving again?...1?..2?...3?... more times?
> 
> ...


A new contest !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

north_of_border said:


> If you get lower than 4.6 rating, Uber bans you from its App.
> You can take a 1 day class and get back in, as i understand.
> but how many times can you take that class and start driving again?...1?..2?...3?... more times?
> 
> ...


On this forum , I have read articles written by people who have claimed to have been deactivated,who refused the class.

Some have claimed, that months later,Uber offered to reactivate them with no class.

I can not personally verify nor discredit these claims.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

So if you take the class and reinstated, do you start with 5 rating with 0 rated trips ?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

north_of_border said:


> whats the point after which Uber says, your banned for good. good bye.
> 
> how many times can you be banned due to ratings and be able to drive Uber again in the future?


Uber is made up of free people, and they aren't "locked in" to any position on this.

I'm sure there is an official policy on this, but the corporation is free to ignore it selectively, ban anyone for any reason whether or not its listed in their policy, or change the policy at any point time.

If you've been banned as a partner, and really want to get back to Ubering, ask to get back to them. The worst they can tell you is "no".


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

If you keep getting banned from Uber for bad ratiings it may be time to go work for Burger King something your qualified at.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

unPat said:


> So if you take the class and reinstated, do you start with 5 rating with 0 rated trips ?


You do not get your ratings reset. You have to improve what you have


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

There is ano online course you can do, about 1/2 the price. I don't remember the Web address 5star something I think. I can probably find it if you need it.

I haven't had to take a course, but I read that Uber accepts this. I haven't heard of anyone getting suspended/deactivated lately for ratings, did you get a warning?



Here's a driver in my area... i dont know how long or if he is still driving but...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

canyon said:


> If you keep getting banned from Uber for bad ratiings it may be time to go work for Burger King something your qualified at.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Why would you post someone else's info publicly ?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

unPat said:


> Why would you post someone else's info publicly ?


I assume this is directly at me?

What info, his rating?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

His picture car and area he works


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

unPat said:


> His picture car and area





unPat said:


> His picture car and area he works


Lol.. a bit of stretch as to too much, don't you think.

A car brand, a working area area of oh... aprox 400 Sq miles








Better?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Much better . I give you 5 star for your excellent effort . Ty


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

north_of_border said:


> how many times can you be banned due to ratings and be able to drive Uber again in the future?


How many times can you bang your thumb with a hammer before you decide you don't like it?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

It think it's unlimited. As long as you're willing to pay for that $100 or so course they won't have any problem let you continue to run down your car.


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

This is one reason why Uber controls the app system the way it does. They can make money.


----------



## Uber_rat (Jun 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> On this forum , I have read articles written by people who have claimed to have been deactivated,who refused the class.
> 
> Some have claimed, that months later,Uber offered to reactivate them with no class.
> 
> I can not personally verify nor discredit these claims.


I am one of these people. I got removed from the app within two months of starting because I had an older model phone that couldn't keep up with running the Uber app and GPS app at the same time. Thus, my ratings suffered. Four months later I was invited back without any special classes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> How many times can you bang your thumb with a hammer before you decide you don't like it?


What if you DOoooo like it ?

Should the hammers or thumbs be removed ?


----------



## Uber65 (Aug 16, 2016)

I guess I have had beginners luck. 5 rides and a 5 star rating on all five. I am sure this will not continue for long though, as you cannot control the folks that cannot be pleased no matter what you do.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Working for burger King yesss I guess better than uber, hell yes I've been a pizza driver for over 5 years, working 46 hours/week made 600-$900 /week plus free foods -I spent 25-40$ gaz a week ,the minimum money I made back in 2011 was $371 for 28 hours work ,I'm 100% sure about working for pizza ten times better than uber. I'm just now looking for a pizza driver position again, do not want to work for papa gino's or Jones or dominos these crappy pay. I work for pizza owners, more pay and free foods lol I even take food home. Nothing Better than this


----------

